# Laparascopic uterine suspension



## sknapp56 (Jun 27, 2011)

I need help with a surgery code for Laparascopic uterine suspension. I can only fine a Laparascopic vaginal suspension code. He performed a Laparascopic uterine suspension with a laparoscopic entrocele repair. If any one has any suggestions on codes to use it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tmerickson (Jun 28, 2011)

Check out 58400 maybe?


----------



## preserene (Jun 28, 2011)

I feel it s bette rgo for 58578 Laparoscopic unlisted procedure. You cannot use 58400 because it denotes either an open or vaginal approach procedure. CPT rules do not allow reporting an open or other method procedure for a surgery done lap or endoscopically.  
Thank you


----------

